# Compact ideas for straighten jig



## Gnimbly (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey folks...thought I'd try picking your brains...I'm currently living in a apartment and being pressed for space I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for a compact straightening jig. I need a fair amount of leverage in a small space as I'm straightening white waxwood shafts 6' long about 1" to 2" thick and I need it portable. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You may be able to us a heat gun. I have used a piece of 1inch angle iron some bungee cord and a heat gun. Strapping one end to the stick to the angle iron slowly heating the stick where I want it to bend until it begins to straighten. Strapping it down as it dose. you have to be carful not to burn the wood and take it slowly.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I leave it strapped down to cool for two days.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I oftern use a heat gun to straighten shanks , but 2" thick is quite thick, think you may be better to lay it over a pan of boiling water for 20mins or so.to evsure even heat distribution and it saves faning the heat gun for long periods and oviods scotch marks Have you any tools like a workmate , there ideal for doing it. just leave it to cool in it like cv3 says .boat builders use a simular method only they nail the wood down.If you use a pan cover the top of the pan with a cloth ,just make sure its clear of the flame/heat,wouldnt like you to cause a fire

The heat gun is handy i use it a lot then just bend the shanks over my knee but 2" thick is asking a lot. for this method.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to the site by the way


----------



## Gnimbly (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah 2" is maybe a little overkill...white waxwood (or glossy privet) grows wonderfully straight and pretty common here in Australia, but getting a 6 foot shaft over a inch thick is rare as the tree likes to start curving at the thickness I want and doesn't make it easy to fix. Thanks for the welcome and thoughts.


----------

